# Painful pooping: 2 week old puppies



## Akatruly_ (Sep 14, 2016)

Whenever I went to go visit the puppies by their mom, I always noticed I only saw pee coming out and no poop. I always thought maybe they did poop, I just always arrived at the wrong time. This time, however, I just had to take action because I just had a gut feeling something was wrong. I took them in one by one and rubbed their bums and each and every one of them had a hard time pooping. It was very painful, and their poop was dry and hard. Two took a decent amount out whereas the others took out a small bit.

Also, I noticed when the mom is licking them, she only licks them on their penis area so pee just comes out, not the anus.. Can this cause the constipation?

Should I ignore their cries and keep rubbing bum?

Is it the moms milk? She is currently on puppy food..

I have some powdered puppy formula for their sister who tragically did not make it, so should I feed each of them some of that so they can get water into their system?

Pedialyte? When I took their sister in (she was dehydrated because she did not know how to drink from mom) the vet said it was okay to give, so can I give them some?

Any home remedies?

Sorry for the gross pic, but this is how much most of them pooped, except for the last two..


----------



## Akatruly_ (Sep 14, 2016)

Should I maybe try this method?

The puppies poop in this vid was soft, but the pups by me have hard poop. Will this make a difference?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh no -- to the video. I can see so many things going wrong .

How to change the poop of the pup? Change the diet of the mother.

Give her goat milk . Allow her access to more liquid.

I would leave the mother to taking care of this. 

you are novice too novice . You don't know what a 2 week old pup looks like when it is
pooping . 

the nest is clean ? then the mother is taking care of things.

where is the owner of this litter?


----------



## Akatruly_ (Sep 14, 2016)

carmspack said:


> Oh no -- to the video. I can see so many things going wrong .
> 
> How to change the poop of the pup? Change the diet of the mother.
> 
> ...



Sounds good, I will give her more liquids.

The owner is expected to me back tmrw night! Yay.

Although I am no expert, I have done a ton amount of research and I have an idea what pooping should look like and it wasn't like that with them that's why I had to ask.

Yes the nest is clean, she's an extremely good mother, but that still doesn't change the fact that they are constipated :/ 

Thanks for the feedback <3


----------



## Akatruly_ (Sep 14, 2016)

carmspack said:


> Oh no -- to the video. I can see so many things going wrong .
> 
> How to change the poop of the pup? Change the diet of the mother.
> 
> ...


The mother is currently on puppy food because I was told by the vet it has more protein. You mentioned changing the diet. What would you change it to if you were in my position?


----------

